
Ask HN: Why hasn't shared source code ever really caught on? - sharemywin
There&#x27;s a subscription for everything, but not one for source code. Something where similar to &quot;open source&quot; but you can only access it if you pay the subscription fee.
======
fiedzia
Main benefits of open source: getting/making contributions and popularity, are
in direct opposition to any form of limiting access. It is in users best
interest to choose open source most of the time, so they don't have many
reasons to choose something else. Having said that, there are cases where some
form of shared cooperation leads to creation of a foundation supporting some
projects. Most of the time though in such cases access to source is not the
restricting factor - support and influence are more important.

------
detaro
it's more a thing in B2B scenarios, and the question is "what benefit do you
get from it" that the seller is willing to grant you? For software/libraries
you deeply integrate with your software it makes sense for better debugging,
or sometimes customization - although for the latter many companies would
prefer you pay them for it. An example where it's relatively common is game
engines. High complexity, and customization requires deep knowledge of what
the customer does.

------
sharemywin
Is not having a license for it a big problem?

